# Amtrak Trip Train 49 (14), Train 3 (15) NYP-CHI-LAX



## jacorbett70 (May 14, 2012)

Today (May 14) - Amtrak train #49 depart NY Penn Station 3:45 PM

May 15

- Arrive Chicago 9:45 AM Central time

- Amtrak train #3 Depart Chicago 3PM CT

May 16 - In transit on train #3

May 17- Arrive Los Angeles Union Station 8:15 AM PT (11:15 AM ET)

Departed NY Penn Station on time. NY sleepers in the back. Good thing as my room is facing the Hudson going north. Cloudy weather though. Good weather expected starting tomorrow. Having dinner south of Albany. They took reservations this time but said that is not always the case.


----------



## greatcats (May 14, 2012)

jacorbett70 said:


> Today (May 14) - Amtrak train #49 depart NY Penn Station 3:45 PM
> 
> May 15
> 
> ...


Enjoy your trip. I'm in New Jersey tonight, and will fly to Phoenix tomorrow. I'd rather be on your set of connections, but there are good reasons why I flew this time.


----------



## jacorbett70 (May 14, 2012)

Now going through Syracuse NY after a short delay for freight traffic. Specially painted engine 145 at the front, though too far for me to get a good look at since the NY sleepers are at the back of the consist (60 axles per detectors).

Apparent recent rock slide on the Palisades:

http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l76/jacorbett70/IMG25185.jpg

Hudson River, Catskills:

http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l76/jacorbett70/IMG05217.jpg

Yes they did have 1000 island dressing at dinner:

http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l76/jacorbett70/IMG05227.jpg

Engine change (to specially painted #145) and addition of Boston section at Albany-Rensselaer:

http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l76/jacorbett70/IMG05255.jpg

Dome car at ALB:

http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l76/jacorbett70/IMG05269.jpg


----------



## jacorbett70 (May 15, 2012)

No problems on my train 49 trip, getting into better weather and arriving Chicago shortly after 9:30 CT. One exception, as shown by my having "checked in" on the iPhone app at some of the overnight stops, is that I did not get much sleep. Hopefully better tonight as I am already tired. I had time for a trip up Sears, I mean Willis Tower, lunch, and a short water taxi ride from Michigan Avenue. Now approaching Galesburg on train 3 after a 3:15 PM departure (15 min late for a door problem in the baggage car).

Here is what I uploaded via Twitter:

Engine 145 CHI

http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l76/jacorbett70/IMG05365.jpg

From top of tower at Superliner consist backing into CHI Union Station

http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l76/jacorbett70/IMG05391.jpg

From top of Sears/Willis Tower

http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l76/jacorbett70/IMG05448.jpg

Leaving Chicago on train 3:

http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l76/jacorbett70/IMG05575.jpg


----------



## thully (May 15, 2012)

Cool - the Southwest Chief is a great route, particularly the portions in Colorado/New Mexico the second day (Raton Pass is the highlight). I'd make sure you get a seat in the SSL for that part of the trip! There's also some nice scenery in California for the last few hours of the trip coming into LAX as well (I recall it being between Barstow and San Bernadino - we were 2 hrs late so got to enjoy this during breakfast on my trip). The longest stop is in Albuquerque (about 40-50 min or so normally), so if you need to get some fresh air/stretch (or even attempt ordering a pizza as someone on another thread on this forum suggested), that would be the best time. Enjoy your trip - I know I enjoyed mine, and I want to do it again (though I may end up doing another route on my next western trip).


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (May 15, 2012)

If you are into railroad history, there is a long stretch through New Mexico that is still protected with semaphore blades, making it perhaps the last section of track in the US to be under blade. Here's a good video I found of this section:


----------



## jacorbett70 (May 15, 2012)

Wet-behind-the-ears report: At dinner with three different solo travelers, I had a server who, according to the lead attendant, was working his second trip ever. We could tell when he served us the meals intended for the foursome opposite us. This was fixed quickly and we got our food shortly afterward.

Now approaching Kansas City.

I'll look at that video when I have a better Internet connection.


----------



## Rail Freak (May 16, 2012)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> If you are into railroad history, there is a long stretch through New Mexico that is still protected with semaphore blades, making it perhaps the last section of track in the US to be under blade. Here's a good video I found of this section:



What are semaphore blades?


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (May 16, 2012)

Rail Freak said:


> If you are into railroad history, there is a long stretch through New Mexico that is still protected with semaphore blades, making it perhaps the last section of track in the US to be under blade. Here's a good video I found of this section:



The blade is the movable paddle or arm that gives the indication for that block. They are often referred to as Upper or Lower Quadrant depending which way the blade travels to give the CLEAR indication. As the blade moves, a lens travels with it to confirm the indication with a red, yellow or green light. Notice in the video as soon as the engine passes the semaphore the blade begins to move down (Upper Quadrant) to horizontal to indicate the block is now occupied.


----------



## jacorbett70 (May 16, 2012)

Now quickly approaching Albuqerque. Had great weather for Raton Pass and New Mexico. No major delays but some slow segments including a 10MPH stretch just before NMDOT/RailRunner territory.

The Power (engines 51 and 19)

http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l76/jacorbett70/IMG05713.jpg

Approaching the mountains

http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l76/jacorbett70/IMG05800.jpg

http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l76/jacorbett70/IMG05801.jpg

Trinidad

http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l76/jacorbett70/IMG05819.jpg

Raton

http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l76/jacorbett70/IMG05965.jpg

An interesting house in New Mexico

http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l76/jacorbett70/IMG06046.jpg

http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l76/jacorbett70/IMG06045.jpg


----------



## amtkstn (May 16, 2012)

Get ready for the track good for 90 mph in Arizona.


----------



## jacorbett70 (May 16, 2012)

Just getting into Arizona now.

Western New Mexico:

http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l76/jacorbett70/IMG06145.jpg

http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l76/jacorbett70/IMG06174.jpg

http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l76/jacorbett70/IMG06182.jpg

http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l76/jacorbett70/IMG06192.jpg


----------



## jacorbett70 (May 17, 2012)

Made it to LA about 15 minutes early thanks to schedule padding.

Adding after wifi interruption:

I did notice a period of 90-MPH running in Arizona before going to bed. The train gradually fell almost an hour behind while I was asleep or half-asleep. Now riding new LA-area transit systems that didn't exist when I was here before. SPRINTER, Expo Line, Gold Line East LA extension.


----------



## Shanghai (May 19, 2012)

John,

Thanks for the photos. Good real-time reports.

I was on #48 when the Great Dome car was moved from

Chicago to Albany on May 13-14.


----------

